# Sprawy forum >  Czy cos ze mna nie tak

## wiwianna21

Witam . Mam takie pytanie nie wiem na czym to forum polega czy ktos z uprawnieniamy udzielania ludziom porad jest czy jeden drugiemu człowiekowi pomaga dobrym słowiem . Wiec zaczne od pytania jezeli cos mnie zdenerwuje to lubie wyrzucić to z siebie do innej osoby bez wzgledu czy rodzina czy znajomi . Czesto zdarza mi sie mówić chyba aż za szczerze bo wynikaja z tego problemy u mnie w domu jest mi przykro z tego powodu ze musze wysłuchiwać od meża po co to powiedziałas lub tamto problem jest taki ze jezeli moja droga tesciowa dowiaduje sie o tym dzwoni do swojego syna mojego meza a ja w domu przechodze przez piekło ostatnio nawet usłyszałam ze albo pójde do psychatry leczyć sie za głowie albo on sie ze mna rozwiedze bo nie wie co ma ze mna zrobić . Uważam ze jak jest miedzy nami dobrze to jesteśmy zgodnym małżeństwem umiemy sie dogadać ale w tak głupich spawach jakoś nie mozemy wiec sie pytam czy ze mna jest cos nie tak i poważnie udać sie do psychologa zeby mi napisał ze zemna wszystko ok ale inni sa ....... nie bede urzywać wulgaryzmu . Z góry dziekuje za odpowiedz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tu jeden drugiemu udziela odpowiedzi ale:Jak tu nie uzyskasz odpowiedzi to jest wiele portali medycznych gdzie można uzyskać odpowiedź,wystarczy wpisać w google, forum medyczne, i gdzieś na pewno uzyskasz odpowiedź

----------


## Jaaa

Nie rozumiem, ale w czym właściwie jest problem..? Jak dokładnie wygląda to twoje zachowanie, które tak się nie podoba twojemu mężowi? Przykłady  :Smile:

----------


## kimtienluong87

Chúc bạn mau phát tài nha

----------

